# Box Size For Packaging T-Shirts?



## johndublin

Hi,

I'm in the early stages of setting up a t-shirt design company. I'm planning to sell the t-shirts in gift box style packaging. Would anyone be able to advise me whether t-shirts are likely to fit in A5 size boxes such as this one?

BoxMart | Gift Boxes, Hamper Packaging, Wine Boxes, Florist Sundries, Trade Suppliers

Or would bigger boxes be required?

Thanks,

John


----------



## splathead

an 8 X 6 is a little tight. Once you do a normal fold, you may have to fold it over once again to fit. 

This is not a shipping box correct? Does not look sturdy enough.


----------



## johndublin

It's just a presentation box, they also do a "transit outer" to slide over the outside if it needs to be posted. 

Thanks for the advice, what's the minimum size of box you'd recommend?


----------



## splathead

johndublin said:


> what's the minimum size of box you'd recommend?


Fold your shirt like you want it presented. Then measure the dimensions. That's your box size.


----------



## screen street

splathead said:


> Fold your shirt like you want it presented. Then measure the dimensions. That's your box size.


i would say same .. but then if you are planning to send by post i would suggest to get box which would fit in letter box and/or would be the best shipping price.

anyway if gonna post in box then you need a box made of very strong cardboard otherwise they will smash in post you box. nice cardboard envelopes would be better option.


----------



## johndublin

Cool, I'll probably opt for a bigger sturdier box. Thanks to you both for your the advice.


----------



## PrattPlus

As far as the sturdiness of the box - look for 48 ECT Double Wall corrugated boxes. They'll be your best bet and hold up well for shipping.*
*​


----------



## Jihunco

you should to get it a little bigger than that.


----------



## Funkdoctahenkie

I Agree, Like A letterbox size A4 Will do fine.
Nice folded and nice presentation.


----------



## Susangao

Fold your shirt like you want it presented. Then measure the dimensions. That's your box size.
---
And this is your inner size, when you customize your own boxes, or order the stock boxes, you need to confirm from vendor if their box can contain your inner size..


----------

